# Tell me what this plant is!



## chrismende (Jul 22, 2010)

I bought this at a local farmers' market. I would love to finally know what it is - a mongrel, a Pinocchio, a .... Its leaves are plain, it's a vigorous, large plant, and it never stops blooming on two spikes.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 22, 2010)

My first impression is Pinocchio. (The more I look at that name, the more it looks misspelled, but that's it!)


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 23, 2010)

I'd say Pinocchio too!


----------



## chrismende (Jul 23, 2010)

Having looked it up numerous times I finally found a plant that looked just like it to me, and that illustration was a pinocchio. So. We have a small consensus. Thanks!


----------

